# Battlefield 3 Map Change/Load Crash



## Torgo (Oct 27, 2011)

My Battlefield 3 game inconsistently crashes (I have to ctrl-alt-delete to get out) either right when a map ends (blue stat screen comes up) or when the new map begins to load. It also crashes when I first try to load the campaign. Oddly enough this doesn't always happen, except in the case of the campaign. 
It runs as smooth as I can ask for when I am actually playing the game (in the map shooting stuff). This is at High settings with about 50fps. I've let the end-game process happen with low settings and various applications turned off. I have also done a repair-install of the game twice, and I have re-updated to the latest drivers. I have also restarted my system several times since then. This game does matchmaking from a browser so I've used 3 different ones (chrome, firefox, and IE), but nothing has helped. Every other DX11 game I have works just fine, such as Shogun, Witcher 2, and BFBC2. 

The most odd thing I have noticed is that the Dice/EA matchmaking (on the browser and not affected by the crash) still thinks that I am playing in the server. I know this because I will get a post-game report 25 min. later of a game I didn't play. Can anyone help me out with this?

I have attached my DXdiag and a AppCrash report of when my game crashes. I don't know what wrong thing to look for in that crash report, do any of you do?

Spec: [HP Pavilion Elite 580t] with modification
Pegatron IPMTB-TK 
1.5 TB HDD 7200rpm
Intel i7-950 3.06GHz
9GB (3 stick) RAM
600W Corsair Gaming Series PW
GeForce GTX 560 DCII 1GB


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
download Speedfan from here:
Download SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer

open it and take a note of the temperatures
play the game for about 10 to 20 mins
minimize the game and recheck the temperatures again
post both temp states when idle and when under stress


----------



## Torgo (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks. My temp, according to SmartDoctor, is only about 39-40C when idle and goes up to about 60C or 140F when in-game. I have an open case and the dual fans run pretty well.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I personally do not recommend an open case, believe it or not it will make the parts overheat and you will have to deal with more dust


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Are your video drivers up to date? and Chipset drivers? 

How clean is the heatsink and heatsink fan? air blow them out 

uninstall and reinstall origin


----------



## Torgo (Oct 27, 2011)

Chipset driver? Like for the motherboard or CPU? I wouldn't know how to get that.
The GPU is pretty new and is clean. I reinstalled origin when I did a clean install of the game, and I still have the problem. 
I don't think this is a GPU or driver crash, as the crash usually happens on a screen with very minimal graphics and when the next map isn't even loading yet (the score screen).


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

go to your motherboard manufacturer's website and search for drivers for your mobo model number 
Under Chipset You will see the drivers download them and install restart the computer 
Also run windows updates and install


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a Intel chipset use the Intel Driver Update Utility there are not any listed on the HP support site for the chipset.


----------



## Boonjives (Nov 6, 2011)

I am having the exact same problem.


----------

